# Old budgie sick



## Budgiebirdperdr (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello. I have had my budgie Pedro for over 10 years which I realise is likely towards the end of his lifespan. I've never had any problems with him but recently he began making a croaking sound as he breathes, but does have quiet periods too. He is still moving around, eating, drinking, chirping as normal. I have just been away for a week and on return he seems much worse, still usual behaviour but keeps sitting with his head tilted upward and bobbing as he breathes. He doesn't appear fluffed up as some say indicates sickness and his poo seams normal but he definitely doesn't seem well. Our vet doesn't specialise in birds and has quoted £60 to have him put to sleep. 
I'm not sure what action to take or how to make him more comfortable, any advice appreciated, I hate the thought of him suffering in pain.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

How wonderful that you have had Pedro for over 10 years! :hug:
It sounds as if your little man is having respiratory issues at this time.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

Other options include:
Placing Pedro's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open his airways.

You can also choose to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where Pedro is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way.

If you have pure essential eucalyptus oil, you can put one or two drops into the water either in the warm mist humidifier or in the pot or kettle of boiling water. That will also help to clear the airways so Pedro is better able to breathe.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that Pedro is having respiratory problems, but FaeryBee has given the best advice to help him breathe a little bit easier while you evaluate his condition further. 

Despite your vet not being qualified to look after birds, can he consult with a vet who does?

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above as they are filled with the very best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many articles and stickies, be sure to ask!

We look forward to seeing meeting Pedro soon! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

